# Ways to cope with being laughed at / critisized?



## humidity (Nov 24, 2011)

...


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

I came across an interesting approach that adds more elements than the basic CBT approach.

I've been replying to someone else with similar issues here. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...w-what-to-do-anymore-feeling-trapped-1631537/

In Post #4, I've listed a number of beliefs that may be an issue. See if any of that is relevant to your situation. In post #6, I've mentioned the method that can address such limiting beliefs.

Many people found it working so it's a good method to check out.

If you have any questions, let me know.


----------

